# Dremel Multi-Max is made from concentrated AWESOME!



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

i have been drooling over these little tools for months now!!!
Thanks for the review!
when doing remodels and some of the situations I get into 
this would be an awesome remedy!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review.

From my perspective, this would be a great tool for some projects around the house or for some remodeling projects. I don't see much application to woodworking other than sanding in tight spots and their are other (cheaper) ways to do that.

Correct me if you think I am wrong.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Rich, I won't correct you but I will ask you to donate your knowledge. What are your tight spot sanding solutions?


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I use a Skil Octo sander. The bottom is shaped like the bottom of clothes iron and I can get the point into corners and tight spots. There are even a set of attachments that let me get even further into tight spots. I don't recall what I paid, but I think it was in the $60 range.

I'm a big fan of ROSs and I only use the Skil Octo sander in places that I cannot reach with the ROS.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Its true if you are only interested in sanding there are other methods. You can also say that about any tool. There are always other methods and with each on its own there will likely be cheaper tools also. The number of things this tool can do make it a must have for me. It can be a powered flush cut trim saw, a paint stripper, a …. on and on. If you can't imagine ways where you would use it, thats ok. I don't own stock in Dremel. I can say now that I have mine I love it and plan to keep my mind open about what applications I can use it for.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for this first empression rewiew of a new tool
and I´m sure it can do what you say that I wont quistion, but there is at least
a few other tools in the world there will overmatch this tool, soo I have to
desagree with your own writen words "Its the only cutting tool on earth that could have done this job "

I have the Fine model and that will outmatch the Dremel at anytime
except in one point , and that is allso the Fine´s worst enemy THE PRIZE

Dennis


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

I've had mine for about 9 months now and I can say that after mild amount of use compared to my other tools the speed control/ or motor burned up, but I called dremel and they said to return it even though I didn't have my reciept (this was last week) so we'll how well their customer/ repair service is.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

From the demo contractor,

I had a job at a local YMCA where the grout was failing between all the floor and wall tile and these bad boys were the solution. They have a little attachment that grinds back and forht and we removed every inch of grout in that locker room in 3 days … worked very well and held up to the abuse from demo guys great.


----------



## JonSnc1 (Feb 24, 2010)

I've got the Harbor Freight version, which only cost about $30 with coupon, IIRC. I've played with the Dremel at the local Home Depot to compare it, they let me cut and sand some scrap wood. I'd say they do the job pretty much the same, but the HF is definitely louder and a little rougher, ie. more vibration. The vibration is more of an annoyance, doesn't *seem* cut any differently. For an occasional use type of tool, the HF is a good option. If I used it alot, I'd probably spring for the Dremel, it'd be a more enjoyable tool to use.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I ordered a reconditioned one from Amazon last Saturday to remove grout from tile in my bathrooms. I'm expecting good things.


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I have had one for about one year. It works reasonably well but the saw blade has a tendency to vibrate off. I solved this problem by using machine lock washers.


----------



## RyanBrown (Aug 31, 2009)

Bought mine when they first came out and have used it for sanding, cutting and scraping. Love it.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow!!! You can buy a couple of Dremel Kits or a half dozen disposable HF tools for the cost of a Fein Multimaster. I tried the Dremel out at Home Depot too and after using it I just can't see how Fein justifies a price difference of that much. I don't need one right now but when I see a Dremel on sale I just might treat myself to a new tool.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I have the Multi-Max and love it. When I originally bought it my wife was asking me what I was going to do with it. I was I don't know but I like it. I had gotten a rebate from home depot for buying some tools and so i applied it to get the Multi_Max , ended up costing me $25.00. I got it home and was doing some renovations around the house, new moldings and some repairs and the tool came in handy for cutting the door sills and transitions between the floors between my kitchen and living room. I use this tool for everything.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I picked up the $39.00 model from Harbor Freight a few months ago and I can not agree with you more, owning this type of tool is fantastic! They are so handy to have around I can't believe I didn't pick one up a few years ago for a gazillion dollars. I break the tool out for cutting and sanding needs on a regular basis and it does work no other tool I own can do. It is an extremely handy detail sander and I have found myself using it to sand face frames on a regular basis.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Spaids. I have been eyeing these for some time and finally pulled the trigger yesterday on one.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

I've got the Bosch cordless version of this tool, and agree with the group here - for certain jobs nothing else will do. I sure hope the price of the blades will start to fall as these things become more common. Incidentally, I tried a Harbor Freight blade on my Bosch, and it won't fit- the holes are a different shape. I believe most of the other brands (Fein, Dremel, Craftsman) have interchangeable blades.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a Dremel and the only negative vs a Fein is that there are no blades made that will cut through steel. The "metal" blade from Dremel is only for non-ferrous metals like copper or aluminum (can't cut nails without ruining the blade). I haven't used the Dremel much, but it's one of those tools that when you need it, it comes in really handy.


----------



## knottysticks (Feb 8, 2010)

I gotta agree , this is a handy little tool - the off set blade works well when under cutting door jambs and trim when installing hardwood flooring, I love it . But I also had the motor over heat and burn out the second time I used it , Home Depot was good about replacing it although it does make you wonder ?


----------



## tburks (Jan 16, 2010)

I've had mine since Christmas and have found several uses for it. The only complaint I might have is that the metal cutting blades are not very durable and are obviously not made for heavy duty use. The wood cutting blades have worked great. As with all tools, you must know and work around the limits of any tool.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I want to mention that my dad has the Harbor Freight version of this tool and he LOVES it. He has also used it much much more than I have used mine and he has no complaints. He has wore out some blades and his local HF has has trouble stocking enough attachments for this popular tool. I think he told me that he has been able to fit Dremel blades on his HF tool when HF was out of stock. So…. its possible that at least for us Dremel owner and maybe even others that we can use HF blades on these! I don't know how the quality of these blades will compare but I'll bet you a paycheck that the HF blades are going to cost much less.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I've had mine for about a year and feel it has provided good service.

The motor will get hot if the tool is used hard. As with other tools, a ROS comes to mind, here, one needs to allow the tools to work without undue pressure.
It will also get hot if you cover the vents with your hand. The vents aren't well placed to avoid this, so the operator needs to keep it in mind.
I've used mine for hours at a time without overheating, but every once in a while I notice some heat and realize I have to adjust my grip to keep the vents open. Dremel Corp.: Take note.
Its a very tiny motor. Not a truck engine.
Think of a sewing machine motor.

If I want to cut nails I use my other Dremel, the rotary tool, with a metal cutting disc.
Works like a charm.

d


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Just something to throw out there, but if one wants to use the higher quality Fein blades on a Multimax, I have a link here demonstrates how to make your own adapter. Quite simple really, just use an old Dremel brand blade, cut off the blade portion and use the fitting to overlay the Fein blade.

David


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

I figure this is the right place to put this as I had posted a comment about this tool burning up on me. Today a delivery came from Dremel and inside was a brand new tool. I'm very happy that they didn't even question the return considering I had sent an explanation and without my orginal reciept, and so now a tool which I have learned has sooo much potential, you realize this best when its MIA for a few days. So taking this into consideration I am extremely happy with Dremel as they have stood behind their tools.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this Brandon. Dremel will stand behind their product and it is cool of you to share the positive with the negative. Hope this one servers you better.

David


----------

